# Remote Lake Front Homestead For Sale



## ronjnk (Oct 1, 2011)

Hello Folks,
My wife and I are selling our two story home located in the Canadian Wilderness of Northern Saskatchewan. This one of a kind secluded property is accessible by float plane only. Being the only homestead on the lake gives you the isolation and privacy that you can't get anywhere else. If you have a sense of adventure, enjoy solitude and seek a more peaceful lifestyle or desire a solitary vacation getaway, this is your dream come true.
For complete information please visit
our website at : http://www.inthewilderness.net
Please feel free to ask any questions about the property or how we live, garden and survive out here. We'd be happy to answer any questions. Thanks,
Ron :spinsmiley:


----------



## tweezle (Sep 20, 2006)

Unless I missed it.... I didn't see any reference to how much property there is. It looks amazing!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Its at the bottom. 299,000. Wonder what the acreage is? But being the only house, guess it doesn't much matter. I bet its darn cold there. Really pretty place.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

You'll have to worry about bears, wolves, cougars, and on top of that possibly Bigfoot :sing: other than that, sounds lovely.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I drive in town every morning for coffee here, Probably unable to continue that out there....


----------



## ronjnk (Oct 1, 2011)

Wow, some interesting banter. Where to begin. 
RonM... no driving to town unless you have your own floatplane and fly it to town. Probably cheaper to just have the coffee pot going on the stove. Fortunately, we aren't coffee drinkers. Tea and hot chocolate for us. :spinsmiley:


TedH71, Nah, you're going to give everybody a scare. No cougars or Bigfoot. Only lynx and Yeti. And of course bear, wolves, moose and other fun animals. But seriously, the bears are black bears and we have them pretty much trained to leave us alone. We had some damage in our early years from bears and ended up putting an electric fence up. That works well.

Ron


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

So many questions unanswered here. How many acres. Can you explain the leasing to a city girl?


----------



## ronjnk (Oct 1, 2011)

Tweezle and lonelyfarmgirl,
Thanks for the kind comments. Most of the land up here is crown land and can only be leased. That's the way it's always been. There may be some outfitters that own the land but as far as I know, everything else is leased. We have a garden lease also. As long as the lease is in good standing meaning you pay the lease on time and keep things clean, there should be no problems with the lease renewal. We have no worries on the lease since that is the only way things are done here. 

The house is super insulated and we did a few things differently to deal with cool weather. The walls are 10 inches thick too. You get used to the temperatures. Chilly is 40 below F. It can get colder but generally you can figure a few nights getting pretty chilly. It's easy though to keep the house warm and as long as you don't have to go out, it's no big deal. 

Ron


----------



## ronjnk (Oct 1, 2011)

Elliemaeg,
I believe the rec lease is 75 X 150 but I'd have to check on that for sure. Just going on memory and the garden lease is like the size of a football field. The costs of the lease for a year are on the website. I'll have to dig out the lease for the exact sizes but I think that is close. Plenty of leased land to do whatever a person needs to do here. I guess you could apply for an additional lease but I am uncertain whether one could do that. There is no one else out here so you have the freedom of all this wilderness to enjoy. Let me know if there are any specific questions that you still have. They are all good questions. Thanks.
Ron
Ron


----------



## Brooks WV (Jul 24, 2010)

To whomever buys this gem... I will fly you out there, just let me pitch a tent! Sounds awesome.... if only I can convince my wife!


----------



## keyhole (Dec 2, 2008)

ronjnk that is one beautiful place you got there!!!!


----------



## ronjnk (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks Keyhole. 

Brooks WV... I have good news. If you fly out here, you will have your choice of tent sites. There are 3 places you can pitch a tent. Somewhere out back if you want to be close to the "accommodations", down the lake on an island we have set up for camping when we just want to get away from it all and go on a small vacation or everywhere else. :hysterical:

Ron


----------



## bruce2288 (Jul 10, 2009)

That is a very cool place. How long did you live there? What new adventure is in store?


----------



## ronjnk (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi Bruce,
It's actually a really cool place right now. As I write this, temp is 8 below F. Thanks for the nice comment. We still live here and have for about 11 years. We'll head probably to New Brunswick. Nothing for sure other than we'll still have our garden and be off grid. 
Ron


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

eight below zero already! Thats crazy talk! Guess where I'll never move.


----------



## ronjnk (Oct 1, 2011)

It's really not so bad. As long as you don't have to go out and start vehicles and you can relax inside snug as a bug. Even at these temps, we don't need to keep the fire going all day. Every season has it's good and bad. As long as we are dressed appropriately, we still try to go for a couple mile walk daily but -25 F is about the max that we desire to go for our walk. When I was logging, I'd work in -20. Sort of forced one to work hard to generate some heat. Hard on equipment though. :indif:


----------



## ranger4327 (Dec 11, 2008)

very nice place....my kinda living....we are on the NB Border by just a few miles.....


----------



## ronjnk (Oct 1, 2011)

Ranger, 
Spent 20 years in Maine. Probably quite familiar with your area. 

I mentioned in a previous post that every season has it's good and bad. I should mention that yeah, winters are cold but summers are moderate. While large parts of the US are basking in 100-110 heat with 100% humidity in the summer, we are generally 75-85 for summer temps. We can get in the 90's but we can always take a dip in our large pool to cool down. 
Ron

P.S.- The large pool is the lake.


----------

